# My First Haul of My Late Summer/Fall Purchases



## parvi_17 (Aug 17, 2007)

It has begun.  I made some very important purchases today (from Paramount Orchids). They are shown in the photo (sorry it's hard to see) as follows:

From left to right, front to back.

Paph Joyce Hasegawa (bs)
Paph Fanaticum (bs)
Paph delenatii 'Mighty Fragrant' x self (ss)
Paph Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' x gratrixianum (in bud)
Paph Ho Chi Minh x vietnamense 'Dark' (bs)
Phrag Eric Young (bs)
Paph Magic Lantern (bs)
Paph Pinocchio (in bloom)
Miltoniopsis Newton Falls (in bud)
Paph Wossner Butterfly (in bud and hidden by the Onc.)
Oncidium Twinkle 'Red Fantasy' (in bloom)





Here is a close-up of the Pinocchio flower:




A good start for the season. I still have plans to get some Cyps, a Mexi and hopefully a Paph. vietnamense, at a minimum before winter .


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice haul! I've got quite a few on your list, can't resist the fragrance on 'Twinkles', they're so darn cute!


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 17, 2007)

Great list........I want a Paph Wossner Butterfly so bad I can almost taste it.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm surprised there are no hangianum crosses in there.


----------



## arcticshaun (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, that's a nice order. I love Paramount's greenhouses, I wish I could visit more often.

Shaun


----------



## toddybear (Aug 17, 2007)

Eric, Paramount does not offer any hangianum crosses...Cloud's has offered a few in the recent past.

I hope your paramount paphs perform better than mine...I got a bunch from them this past June, most in bud, but so far the Wossner Armenijack and Lynleigh Koopowitz both had deformed flowers. Golddollar wasn't perfect either but more acceptable. I don't blame Paramount as such...but they don't always purchase line breeding whereas Cloud's often does and so far, all the Paphs that have bloomed from them are great.

I got Eric Young from them last year and it's currently in bloom and looking good! Stragely, this one WAS from line breeding. Is yours? Mine was lindleyanum 'Hero' X besseae 'Fire Embers'


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2007)

sweet haul!


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Todd, my Eric Young does not appear do be from line breeding. Are you sure yours was made with lindleyanum 'Hero'? I think Eric Young is longifolium x besseae. Also, most of my Paphs are from Paramount and I have yet to see any deformations (hopefully I won't with any of these), though I saw a Phrag Sorcerer's Apprentice there yesterday that was in flower and was deformed (otherwise a beautiful plant though).

Joe


----------



## Jorch (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice haul! I also got the HCM x viet and Wossner Butterfly from them a month ago. Both are in bud now  We can compare pictures when they bloom!

Where are you planning to get a vietnamense from? I want to get one more.. as the one I have is not doing well at all.. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2007)

I will check but I'm pretty sure Paramount had hangianum crosses.


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 18, 2007)

Jorch, I was told that there is a possibility a man by the name of Chuck Taylor, a member of my society, may have some vietnamense available this fall.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2007)

Cool set of plants!

Ramon


----------



## toddybear (Aug 18, 2007)

Joe, I boo-booed...my Eric Young was line breeding within Eric Young...it was Eric Young 'Doc' X 'Fire Ember'. My Andean Fire was lindleyanum 'Hero' X besseae 'Carl' but the Andean Fire was not from Paramount.

Eric Young from Paramount was very nice so i hope the Don Wimber and besseae 'Wings of Fire' from them will be equally nice. Guess it seems I have had bad luck with parvi flowers.

Eric, if Paramount had hangianum crosses he kept them secret when I was there! There certainly were none in the public area as I went through there with a fine toothed comb!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2007)

Check the website :ninja:


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh I see now Todd. By the way, I saw a besseae 'Wings of Fire' in bloom there - I didn't particularly like the form (it was okay though) but the color was good.


----------



## Jorch (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm with Eric on hangianum crosses.. I'm sure I saw In-Charm Handel on their website before. :evil:

Joe, remember to buy a few seedlings instead of just one! they are so hard to come by (at a decent price, at least) oke:


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 19, 2007)

Jorch said:


> Joe, remember to buy a few seedlings instead of just one! they are so hard to come by (at a decent price, at least) oke:



Actually, that paph delenatii seedling was thrown in because I spent so much money . Paramount doesn't have a lot of Paph seedlings, though they have a few I want... (rothschildianum).


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2007)

Yep, In Charm Handel, also 3 jackii hybrids !


----------



## toddybear (Aug 19, 2007)

They must have just added In-Charm Handel.....they didn't have them in May. I already got In-Charm Handel from Clouds.  I did know they had jackii hybrids...I have Wossner Armenijack from them in bloom now. It's green, not yellow, and has a cleft chin...I am a bit dissappointed in that.

Thanks Joe for telling me their Wings of Fire was so-so...now I'm really depressed.  Only consolation is that that besseae is Wings of Fire X self so there will be some variation, so maybe I'll luck into a better one (yeah right...but I'm not bitter! :evil


----------



## cyp8472 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice parvis.!


----------

